# Reliance - Through The Wall Kit Question



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

So I purchased this Reliance portable generator kit that easily creates an interior 6 plug outlet inside your home instead of having extension cords running through open doors and windows. This makes for a very clean safe professional look.

My question is when I run the 30 amp L14-30 extension cord from the generator to the base connector box on the outside of the house it is coming from the generator plug port that reads “30amp 120/240”. 

So here’s the dumb question, don’t laugh....how can you have 120 or 240 power sent to the same outlet? Shouldn’t it be one or the other? Can TV’s and lights be plugged into 120 or 240 power?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

One of the 120v legs runs 1/2 the outlets, and the other 120v leg runs the other half. They share the neutral & ground.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

So it’s all 120? The output port on the generator to the reliance unit reads 120/240.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Each outlet would only have 120V. 

What generator is it? Is there an outlet labeled just 240V? 

A typical 240V generator outlet is two different legs of 120V each. So technically you could say it's 120/240. 

But some generators have an outlet whose output can be changed from 240V total, or 120V total (with higher amperage). So I'm just curious if it is one of these switchable outlets. If it is, I'd keep it set to 240V output, since that's likely what the Reliance kit is expecting.

By the way, that's a pretty cool kit, thanks for posting it! It's an interesting approach to simplifying the process of using your generator safely. Great for running the fridge, lights, TV, etc, with fewer extension cords. Unfortunately, it won't run a furnace, or other things that are wired in directly. But still a nice option!


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Red. Here’s a pic of the the generator outlet that I’m connecting to the Reliance kit-circled in blue.....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm going to guess that's an outlet that is not switchable, and alwaysputs out 2 legs of 120, for 240 total. Which is what the Reliance kit will be expecting, based on the type of plug it uses. The Reliance kit will use the each of the two 120V legs to power half of the outlets, at 120V each.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes it’s not switchable. Your reply makes total sense. Thanks again Red! Never have been experienced or knowledgeable with electric stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

